# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik kijk naar de naald die in m'n huid komt

## Leontien

> Duitse onderzoekers laten zien dat patiënten minder pijn hebben als zij wegkijken bij het krijgen van een prik.


nu.nl

Nu ben ik benieuwd wat jij doet als jij een prik krijg. Kijk jij naar de naald of kijk je juist de andere kant op?

Breng je stem en geef hieronder een reactie!

----------


## luvimi

Ik heb al zoveel prikken en injecties gehad, dat doet me niet echt iets, als het maar helpt; ben nu bij de pijnpoli dus maar weer afwachten.

groetjes, Luvimi.

----------


## ppolleke

ppolleke kijkt meestal niet.. maar ik leid mezelf zodanig af dat ik in +90% vd gevallen zelfs helemaal niks voel of ik al dan niet kijk maakt géén enkel verschil (zelf-hypnose).. ppolleke krijgt dus dikwijls de vraag of ik nog wel gevoel (geleidende zenuwen) heb in deze regio's.. jawel dus.. op alle plaatsen nog steeds gevoel..

groetjes ppolleke

----------


## christel1

Ik kijk altijd naar wat ze aan het uitsteken zijn aan MIJN lichaam.... zeker als ze beginnen te prikken, bij mijn HA altijd netjes geprikt, nog geen enkele keer iets gevoeld dat hij aan het peuteren is of niet... 
In het ziekenhuis vinden ze nooit geen aders, sommige toch of ze zijn bang om te prikken of prikken ze te hard en zitten ze door de ader... dan vloek ik soms wel eens hoor..... en na 3 keer door dezelfde verpleger of verpleegster geprikt te zijn zonder succes dan mogen ze er iemand anders bijroepen die wel kan prikken...en bij een ander onderzoek en als ik kan meevolgen op de camera dan kijk ik ook... ik vind dat interessant om alles te bekijken...

----------


## ppolleke

Hey christel1..ppolleke is ook altijd curieus hoor.. heb al zoveel prikken allerhande gehad dat ik mij stilaan een speldekussen voel.. en idd. sommige verpleegkundigen/dokters kunnen absoluut niet prikken en anderen dan weer zo goed.. dat je nog een keer zou willen  :Wink: 

Toch is het (vind ik) een goed idee om even te kunnen weg-zweven als ze aan't prullen zijn.. ppolleke is soms zover weg dat ik helemaal nikske meer weet van de prikken! Beetje wegdromen naar mijn fantasie-eilandje.. lukt bijna altijd.. is gewoon effie aanleren.. zelf-hyp..meditatie, cgt.. noem het zoals je wil.. toch fijner als je geen pijntjes voelt.. groetjes

----------


## christel1

Als ze aan het prullen zijn dan vraag ik gewoon of ze opnieuw willen steken ipv te zitten prullen, is minder pijnlijk voor mij en minder gênant voor hen.... en als ik iets niet kan dan haal ik er ook hulp bij, niks om je voor te schamen, zal mijn zoon moeten inschakelen om andere lampen op mijn kamer te hangen.. ik kan er niet aan maar een echte handige harry is hij nu ook niet... toch niet wat dat betreft... maar wel een computergenie, je kan niet alles hebben zeker ?

----------


## ppolleke

christel1 soms is er gewoon niemand anders die 'het' kan of ter beschikking is.. in uitzonderlijke gevallen kan ppolleke zijn dochter inschakelen (in mijn voorkeur ziekenhuis) want die is Medisch Laboratorium Technoloog (hoogste onderscheiding) en kan ook wel komen prikken indien nodig en mijn onderzoeken opvolgen of zelf doen (leuk).. maar je kan niet alles da's juist.. toevallig is mijne zoon Enterprise Content Management Consultant (da's rondrijdend computer-fanaat oplossing-bedenker) en hij is flink bezig ook ne handige harry te worden zowel bij typisch mannewerk(!) als bij zijn 5 maand oude 2-ling is hij echt ongelooflijk! ppolleke is dus al enkele maanden Opa geworden.. fier op al mijn kinderen (nog 2 flinke stiefdochters ook 1 is verpleegster met Master in de psychologische begeleiding met onderscheiding en 1 gaat terug verder studeren sociaal assistente na een jaartje gewerkt te hebben).. nu moet ik stoppen want als ppolleke daarover begint moet ik voor enkele uren gaan typen in het klets-hoekje op het forum.. terecht Super-fier ppolleke..

----------


## dotito

Ik kijk altijd als ze gaan prikken. Moet gewoon over alles controle hebben.

----------


## ppolleke

dotito.. je hebt gelijk hoor.. ppolleke wil dat ook maar ik heb dan al op voorhand beslist over controle hebben en overlaten aan.. ook bij een ingreep.. ppolleke the smiling patient in the OK.. vinden ze steeds raar.. maar ppolleke begrijpt het.. een vorm van controle.. maar sommige dingen kunnen we nu eenmaal zelf niet.. groet ppolleke

----------


## christel1

Je mag gerust fier zijn hoor op je kinderen... normaal zeker ? Elke ouder is fier op zijn kinderen (dacht ik toch).... 
En ik ben ook zo'n controle freak hoor, als ik op 8 juni me aan mijn teen ga laten opereren ga ik er thuis een grote pijl op tekenen, met de boodschap "'t is den dezen".... dat ze niet aan de verkeerde voet beginnen te prutsen.... en ik ben ook nooit bang voor een operatie eigenlijk als ik maar weet wat ze gaan uitsteken, ben al iigggg keer onder narcose geweest en voel me daar ondertussen al een klein beetje thuis, behalve dat ik het daar altijd creepy koud vind en dat is niet gezellig en dat ze me daar geen drinken en eten willen geven.... een superdiner zou er nu toch wel bij mogen zijn voor de prijs die je daar betaalt... maar nu sta ik om 7 u 's morgens op de lijst dus dat valt dik mee, zal de 1ste zijn, hoop ik dus... en eten dat hoeft nu niet echt, maar drinken.... 't is geen buikoperatie he, 't is maar nen teen.... 
En ppolleke, nog een paar maanden en dan is mijn dochter ook afgestudeerd... bachelor communicatie management en bachelor communicatie wetenschappen... ze spreekt al dat ze nog iets wil gaan doen daarna maar dan wel in avondschool, criminologie of zoiets... die blijft maar studeren heb ik de indruk...

----------


## ppolleke

en ppolleke zo super-fier .. moeilijk is wel dat zij allen volwassen zijn (eentje nog net niet) en dat ik ze heel erg mis..ben blij dat ze allen een druk en vol, prachtig, krachtig leven aan't beleven zijn.. ik heb het toch niet voor niets zo lang volgehouden.. en allemaal boven wat ik ooit verwachten mocht.. ongelooflijk fijn!

ppolleke ligt zelf meer te wachten tegenwoordig.. op wat nog komen gaat.. der komt geen einde aan de ellenlange lijst van problemen.. Niet Opgeven.. laat de naalden maar komen als ze er iets mee kunnen verbeteren of stabiliseren.. maar wachten duurt lang..volledig sociaal geisoleerd komt er ook nog bij.. al lang oververmoeid, maar ik wil 'moet' sterk zijn.. naalden ach ja.. binnenkort komen er weer veel en zware dingelinges bij.. hopelijk lukken er deze keer wat ingrepen.. groetjes en Kracht aan Iedereen.. ppolleke

----------


## parfum

Ik zie ook graag wat ze bij mij doen, wat het ook is, ik wil het gewoon zien en soms, als ze twijfelen, zeg dat ze het beter op een andere manier kunnen doen, dit omdat ik er al heel veel ervaring mee heb en het al té vaak fout is gegaan, dan leer je vanzelf voor jezelf op te komen, soms denk ik dan, 'maar goed dat ik bij bewustzijn ben'' stel je eens voor dat het zo mis gaat tijdens een operatie onder narcose en je het dus niet zelf kunt corrigeren? nou dan ben je erg slecht af hoor want ze maken nogal eens een foutje.

----------


## sietske763

als ik intra- veneus (in ader)geprikt moet worden, laat ik het doen....maar hou het goed in de gaten,
moet het IM (in de spier) of SC (onder de huid) dan neem ik de spuit over en prik mezelf, ik kan het beter vind ik, zodoende.

----------


## motorwybe

Je hebt goeie en je hebt slechte of beginnende prikkers.
Ik wil weten hoe het gaat en wil zonodig corrigerend optreden.
hetgeen ook al enkele malen is gebeurd.

----------


## christel1

Ik wil ook zien wat ze aan het uitspoken zijn. IM dat zou ik niet kunnen, misschien op een plaats die ik kan zien, mijn bovenbeen of zo maar in mijn poep dat zou al moeilijker zijn. In mijn buik daar heb ik geen enkel probleem mee, dat floep ik er gewoon in zonder problemen daarvoor vraag ik geen verpleegkundige. Want die steken me altijd blauwe plekken terwijl ik meer afwissel en het er ook sneller induw wat minder pijn veroorzaakt. 
Vrijdag zullen ze waarschijnlijk zo'n vlindernaaldje steken, de ene kan dat al wat beter dan de andere, hopelijk heb ik een goeie prikker en loopt de baxter direct goed door. 
Wat ik het meest vervelende vind is wanneer ze je zuurstofgehalte moeten meten in je bloed, meestal doen ze dit dan in de slagader van je pols en de ene kan het echt goed, de andere zit te peuteren dat het niet mooi is en dat vind ik echt pijnlijk, of ze zitten je ader te doorboren zodat je een mooie blauwe plek hebt... En mijn dochter heeft springadertjes en hele fijne, bij haar moeten ze dikwijls een babyvlindertje gebruiken of een baby naaldje om bloed te kunnen prikken behalve mijn HA, die prikt zonder dat je het weet. 
Ja beginnende prikkers moeten er ook zijn en die laat ik dan ook doen hoor als ze er zelfverzekerd uitzien anders liever niet want als ze staan te twijfelen dan heb ik al direct mijn bedenkingen erbij... maar iedereen moet leren en eens ik vrijdag in het OK ga zijn en onder narcose dan zie ik ook niet wie de operatie uitvoert dus het kan de orthopedist chirurg zijn of het kan ook een stagair zijn onder toezicht van de orthopedist, als het maar goed gedaan is denk ik dan maar... wij kenden ook onze job niet zonder te studeren zeker ?

----------


## anieta1

als kind was ik erg bang voor prikken. bij de schoolarts altijd bloed prikken of weer een inenting krijgen vreselijk !!! ik denk dat je die angst daar voor mee neemt als je ouder wordt. vorig jaar moest ik naar de ggd met mijn 2 dochters 7 en 10 jaar om prikken te halen voor de vakantie. ik was weer erg zenuwachtig maar ik moet stoer zijn. eerst moesten mijn kinderen bij mij op schoot dus ik kon goed zien hoe zij geprikt werden. het ging erg snel het was zo gebeurt. maar toen was ik aan de beurt. onbewust en omdat ik het net al 2 keer gezien had heb ik gekeken hoe ik de prik kreeg. het is een beetje vreemd om te zien hoe lang de naald is vlak voor hij er in gaat maar het gevoel vond ik erg mee vallen. het prikt een beetje maar doet zeker geen pijn. ik denk dat het idee wat je heb over prikken uit je jeugd voor die angst zorgt. de naald ziet er wel een beetje eng uit met die scherpe punt. maar als ik niet kijk gaat hij er ook gewoon in. ik ben blij en trots op mezelf dat ik het durfde om te kijken. ik ben hier door een groot deel van mijn angst voor prikken kwijt hoop ik

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb heeeel erg lang naaldenfobie gehad...
Als ik de naald al zag dan wou ik weg, iemand slaan, tegenstribbelen of flauwvallen, ik raakte er gestrest door.
Toen ben ik naar een piercer gegaan om een navelpiercing te zetten, ik mocht niet kijken naar de naald en ineens had ik een piercing, sindsdien kijk ik weg en is er niks aan de hand, alhoewel een tandarts die een naald in mijn mond wil doen nog steeds problemen oplevert  :Embarrassment:

----------

